

Internet Explorer 9 downloads: 2.3 million in first 24 hours - erickhill
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/03/17/6288002-internet-explorer-9-downloads-23-million-in-first-24-hours

======
melling
Everyone who can should download IE9. Those on XP who can't should download
Chrome or Firefox 4. If IE9 gets enough buzz, maybe it will attract the
attention of people who just live with whatever browser came with their
machine, and they'll feel compelled to get a "modern" browser.

